# Grizzly G0690 table saw



## Crusader (Jan 14, 2013)

We took the hour drive north to Bellingham on Thursday to pick up my new saw! As usual the packing job from Grizzly is well done and no internal damage.
For those that haven't seen a Grizzly manual they are very good and this one was no different. Very precise and well written, well maybe one or two little things but nothing worth mentioning.
The saw went together pretty well, the left side wing was very easy as no problems with bowing or being level, the right side however was a bit of a pain, to quite a bit if loosening up, shimming, etc.. to get it right.
This is the first machine from them that had a supplied plug, and ofcourse it's not one I use, and the cord is only 6 ft so off to HD to get 12ft of 14-3 cord and the standard 220v plug I use on my band saw and planer.
Only one missing part, and one other complaint. The missing part is the elevation handwheel lock which CS has on the way and the lame miter gauge had grease all over it and the grease ate the number sticker. Just another piece of scrap metal anyway.
Upon completion the saw was excellent! everything was spot on :thumbsup:
I still can't believe it really. The fence was an easy adjust. It will take some getting used to as I have been using a right tilt saw for years.
The quick detach riving is just that, quick with positive lock when engaged.
I'm probably forgetting something, feel free to ask any questions. If I don't know I KNOW knotscott will :thumbsup: he's smart.
Anyway I fired it up a little while ago and it passes the nickel test without even the slightest wiggle. And as soon as I finish getting this QSWO milled up I'll be putting it thru it's paces.
Thanks for reading, Eric


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Thas one pretty machine!!:thumbsup:

My G0715P was also missing the crank lock when I first got it.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

That's a great looking setup....nice job! :thumbsup:


----------



## retfr8flyr (Aug 7, 2013)

Congrats!!! I cam very close to buying that same saw.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 14, 2013)

retfr8flyr said:


> Congrats!!! I cam very close to buying that same saw.


 What saw did you end up with?


----------



## retfr8flyr (Aug 7, 2013)

I got a 5 hp Jet Deluxe Xacta saw. I have been very happy with everything about it but the DC could be better. From all the reviews I expected better DC.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice saw. Looking forward to seeing some completed pics of the saw and to see what you think of it. I'm looking to get the G1023RLX as soon as I can get a 10% off coupon and some money to pay for it!

Red


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

Very nice. I'm "shopping" for a saw now. I'm wanting to spend between $500 and $1,000. Would love to have that Grizzly but a little out of my price range...


----------



## EasyTide (Jan 3, 2014)

I have an older G1023 and cant say enough about it...it,s .lesee....10 yrs old now,,,,has never faltered, wobbled or stalled. And sometimes it had a bit of a right too,,....Congrats on your new Griz....you,lle love it for years,,,


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

SWEET!!! I've got saw envy now....:glare:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Congrats on the new saw. Makes me want one really bad.


----------

